# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  موناكو من أجمل المناطق الفرنسية

## دموع الغصون

أجمل المناطق الفرنسية السياحية الرئيسية















.موناكو (فرنسا) تعتبر هذه المدينة من أجمل المدن الأوروبية على الاطلاق. ويقال ان من يزور فرنسا ولا يأتي على هذه المدينة فكأنه لم يزرها أبداً.
















اشتهرت الإمارة بالمهرجانات الموسيقية والفنية الأخرى التي تقام سنوياً برعاية الدولة، تقام أيضاً سنوياً سباقات الجائزة الكبرى للسيارات (الفورميولا 1) على شوارع موناكو، كما أن فريق كرة القدم آه أس موناكو هو أحد أبطال الدوري الفرنسي الممتاز.









موناكو (Monaco)، إمارة تقع في جنوب القارة الأوروبية، على الضفة الشمالية للبحر المتوسط، لها حدود فقط مع فرنسا.
تعد ثاني أصغر بلد من حيث المساحة وأول بلد من حيث كثافة السكان بالعالم.
الفرق بين المدينة وإمارة موناكو هو في الواقع فقط من الناحية النظرية، ذلك لأن حدود الإمارة واقعة على المدينة نفسها. 




طبيعتها الجبلية وموقعها على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط، ومحاذاتها للريفييرا الفرنسية والحدود الإيطالية القريبة أعطاها جمالا فريدا من نوعه. 
 تبلغ مساحتها 0.7 ميل مربع . تبعد 18 كم عن مدينة نيس الفرنسية، كما أنها تقع تحديداً على بداية هضاب جبال الألب، أعلى مرتفعاتها يبلغ 140 متر.




















سكان موناكو هم أقلية أمام الأجانب المقيمين هناك، معظم سكان البلاد هم فرنسيين، يليهم الموناكويون والإيطاليون، اللغة الفرنسية هي اللغة الرسمية، بينما يتكلم الموناكويون الأصليون لهجة منحدرة من لهجة جنوة، الإنجليزية والإيطالية مستعملة بكثرة في البلاد.
الدين الرسمي هو المسيحية الكاثوليكية، حرية الأديان مضمونة ضمن بنود الدستور، (19 نوفمبر) الذي يطلق عليه "عيد الأمير" هو اليوم الوطني في موناكو.
يقدر عدد سكان موناكو 32,000 شخص

----------


## محمد العزام

والله روعة كثير 
بس مابتفرق شي عن مخربا نفس المواصفات هههههههههه

مشكورة دموع وبدي منك تنزلي موضوع عن ميونخ بالمانيا

----------


## shams spring

*شيء خيالي ... ما اجملها من مدينة ...!!
مشكوووورة دموووع  كتير عجبوني الصور واطلاله راائعة على ~~موناكو ~~*

----------


## بسمه

مشكوره " دموع الغصون " 
الصور رائعه .. بالييييييل بتجنن خياااااال

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

يسلمو يا مبدعه 

لو تعرف شو نقص فرنسا

نقصه اكون سكنه بفرنسا
واحكي غغغغغغغغغغغ

----------


## علاء سماره

بصراحه فرنسا كلها تستحق الزياره السياحيه
بس للأسف بعد ما قامت به الحكومه من منع 
دخول الشيوخ اليها قبل اكم يوم
صرت ما أطيقها
مشكوره دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

> والله روعة كثير 
> بس مابتفرق شي عن مخربا نفس المواصفات هههههههههه
> 
> مشكورة دموع وبدي منك تنزلي موضوع عن ميونخ بالمانيا


زوئك يلي روعه 
فعلاً همه ماخدين من ستايل مخربا فنحنا عندنا مخربا الشرق و موناكو مخربا الغرب 
ولا يهمك هلا رح نزل موضوع لميونخ المانيا بس دخيلك بنظرتك الشاملة شو بتطلع ميونخ بالأردن - ممكن ايدون - ؟؟ ولا حي من أحياء مخربا ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *شيء خيالي ... ما اجملها من مدينة ...!!
> مشكوووورة دموووع  كتير عجبوني الصور واطلاله راائعة على ~~موناكو ~~*


عيونك الحلوين شموس 
هي بالفعل مدينة رائعة جداً 
فرنسا رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى

----------


## دموع الغصون

> مشكوره " دموع الغصون " 
> الصور رائعه .. بالييييييل بتجنن خياااااال


يسلمو " بسمه" على المرور 
هي بالفعل جميلة جداً

----------


## دموع الغصون

> يسلمو يا مبدعه 
> 
> لو تعرف شو نقص فرنسا
> 
> نقصه اكون سكنه بفرنسا
> واحكي غغغغغغغغغغغ


فعلا أقنعتيني لهيك بغارو من الأردن لأنك منورتها 
بتعرفي ملكه جد لكنتهم حلوه لو كلها غغغغغغغغغغغ 
منوره بوجودك و إن شاء الله بتنوري فرنسا عن قريب

----------


## دموع الغصون

> بصراحه فرنسا كلها تستحق الزياره السياحيه
> بس للأسف بعد ما قامت به الحكومه من منع 
> دخول الشيوخ اليها قبل اكم يوم
> صرت ما أطيقها
> مشكوره دموع


للأسف معظم دول الغرب تنظر إلى المسلمين نظره سلبية بنتمنى نقدر نوصل الرسالة الحقيقة ونعكس الصورة الصحيحة عن الإسلام 
بهاد ما بغني انها كبلد سياحي مميزة حقاً بغض النظر عن مواقفها كدولة وسياسة
أشكرك " علاء " على التعليق الجميل

----------


## محمد العزام

ميونخ هي حارة من حواري مخربا 

لا بس فعلا موضوع رائع عن موناكو سلمت يداكي دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

اها ازا هيك اوك على الحاله هي فينيسيا الحاره التانيه لمخربا 

لكان لازمنا نزور مخربا لنتعرف عليها أكتر و نشوف جمالها

----------


## اليتيم العماني

المدن الأوربية , تبدو كأنها رسمت بريشة فنان , كل شي منسق وجميل .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الاهتمام يولد الجمال 
مرور جميل ورائع كروحك 


*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

> *
> الاهتمام يولد الجمال 
> مرور جميل ورائع كروحك 
> 
> 
> *


قولي : أن الكل مهتمون بذلك , فحينما تنظر المرؤ للبيئة على أنها بعض منه , تترجم تلك الأحاسيس للرفعة والجمال .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بالتأكيد الاحساس و الاهتمام و المسؤولية الجماعية 
رائع أنت بتعليقك 



*

----------

